# Bitten, small swelling, advice?



## GoodSmeagol (Dec 29, 2008)

I let my hand into the cage for my hog to sniff, as I do every night when I get home.
Today she bit me, and held on for a few seconds.
no blood
no pain
appears to be no broken skin.
however...
10 minutes later, I seem to have a cm squared "mosquito" bite on the location she tagged.
Do I need to seek medical attention?
I have washed very well several times with soap, and poured iodine onto it.

I attribute the bite to a smell left on my hand, it was not washed prior to be reaching in.
I work in a restaurant, so it could be any number of things.

Thanks
EDIT: She changed her 'spot' to a new corner over the week resulting in to much laundry, so I moved her wheel and her pan which the wheel sits in to such corner, just an afterthought, as I remembered I did change something. Dunno if its relevant(to the reason for her biting)
She is and has been on her wheel since.


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you ever been bitten before, or had an allergic reaction to your hedgie before?

I know that when I pick up Chip before he has unballed, or for some reason I get "pricked" by his quills (which isn't every time...he's super friendly and loves being held) I will get an itchy swollen rash in the area that his quills got me. This can be as small as you described, or as big as 2-3 inches depending on how I was holding him and how many quills pricked my skin. When this happens, it doesn't break the skin (I don't think) and it doesn't hurt or bleed or anything like that, but boy does it itch afterwards!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

the swelling is probably just from the bite...like if you pinch or bump yourself hard it swells a bit..almost like bruising with no colour change.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I got my one & only (yet?) bit from Sylvie back in the fall & it swelled up. I dosed it with whatever cleaning stuff (medical not house) that I had at the time. Was swollen & red for a bit. I just kept washing it & an eye. My (non doctor) rec. would be to watch it. Sounds just like tender/bruised skin. If it starts to flair or get's really painful however, I would seek medical attn (fam. doctor kinda deal).


----------

